# jelly pots



## Andrew81 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have several jelly-pot holders in my gecko vivs. I use empty jelly pots with gecko diet of various mixes in. Every so often they get too skanky to keep using, so I have to buy new jelly pots. I don't like actually feeding the jelly though because of the dodgy ingredients...

Does anyone know if pots of an appropriate size are available to buy online anywhere? I've seen similar things used for clotted cream etc.


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

Andrew81 said:


> I have several jelly-pot holders in my gecko vivs. I use empty jelly pots with gecko diet of various mixes in. Every so often they get too skanky to keep using, so I have to buy new jelly pots. I don't like actually feeding the jelly though because of the dodgy ingredients...
> 
> Does anyone know if pots of an appropriate size are available to buy online anywhere? I've seen similar things used for clotted cream etc.


Hi there , sorry but are u asking for a similar size pot instead of using jelly pots? If so you could always measure the pot and type the measurements into like eBay or Amazon 
eBay is really good for bit and Bob companies I used to get all kinds of boxes and bags from there tiny and big ones 

Failing that ..buy lots of jelly if it's half price or something and eat it all lol or like throw a jelly party that could be fun and worth while unless u have a life then maybe not 

It's a good idea tho what kinda things do u put in there ? Does it encourage them to eat? I have a non veg eating bearded dragon tips ??


----------



## Andrew81 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes - similar size pots. Prorep sell little pots of jelly for geckos, but the ingredients aren't clear so are dubious to feed regularly, if at all. I have specific Prorep holders though so want to find pots that match the size but are sold in bulk as empty pots.

As for beardies, my boy doesn't like veg. I can sometimes trick him by sprinkling mini mealworms on it! Or smear a bit of pure-fruit baby food on it! Alternatively, I can sometimes sneak some into his mouth when he's eating a locust or something, but then he gets really p--d off!!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

do you know what size the pots are in ml ?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Try GeckoDiet.co.uk



Gavin.


----------

